# New to the Forum



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Just found the forum guys and it is AWESOME! I joined solely for the floundering section. I've been floundering all my life. Actually, when I was a toddler my dad used to tiethebow rope to my mickey mouselife jacketin case I fell off the deck! My dadgigged flounder commercially for a few years when I wasyounger so I got alot of valuable experienceduring my childhood. I'm 23 now and just bought a14' jonboatandhave just about got it ready to head south. Anyway, just wanted to sorta introduce myself and let you guys know I look forward to sharing experiences here and continuing to learn more about this great fish and sport.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

welcome to the madness


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Hope you always fill your cooler and fill your life with great memories! What area are you in? The flatties don't care, I'm just curious. There are a lot of knowledgeable guys on this forum that know what works and can give great advice! And they've become almost family to me!


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

welcome and good luck!


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome everyone, I'm from southcentral AL about 30 min. from the FL line. I do most of my floundering around Ft Walton, Mary Esther, and Pensacola. Even though I've gotta little drive to get to saltwater I'm gonna do my best not to let the gas prices:banghead cut into my trips. By the way, I see a lot of you guys use 110V systems. I've always used a 12V system with the 1000 Lumen bulbs that are no longer made. I've gotta small stockpile of them and have always been pleased with their performance but I'm enjoying learning more about the 110V systems.


----------



## Longbeard (Apr 24, 2008)

where at in south central alabama?


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

welcome to the forum


----------



## cutbait (Oct 1, 2007)

Welcome !


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.:letsdrink


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

And don't just stop at the Floundering Forum. Remember always :takephoto:takephoto


----------



## SeminoleSpearer (Oct 29, 2007)

Welcome, and good luck.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Thanks again for the warm welcome and I'm from Opp, Longbeard.


----------



## Longbeard (Apr 24, 2008)

never been to opp but i have always wanted to go to the rattle snake rodeo over there


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Hope you get your rig finished soon!:letsdrink


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Scott


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Opp the Boll Weavil City


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

those 1000 lumen bulbs r the shiznit they come from the vieatnam era for marking airstrips my dad used them when i was growing up. hey do uwant to sell a few of them


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

You're right, they are the real deal in my opinion! Fishing with one of them on each side of the boat lights up enough water for two people to cover. I found several of them at a West marine about 6-7 years ago and bought every one they had. I can't say that I'm willing to part with any of them though. Just feel like I better hang on to them ya' know?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome man!:toast


----------



## stealthy (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome to the friendly forum! :moon A man with your experience can probably school some of us weather watchers!:sleeping I'll look forward to the pics to follow!:bowdown


----------

